# Ddogs Rub



## Bill The Grill Guy

Got mine today.  Good flavor.  I am going to give it a try on some chicken.  

Just a side note dog.  I think that its a little fine (for me).  If you were to leave it course, it may seperate the flavors a little more.   Just a thougt.

Thanks for sending it to me.


----------



## Puff1

Just pulled mine ot of the envelope :!: 
Too bad you didn't get the mail a little earlier Bill.
You could have done a test run on one of those butts :!:


----------



## Cliff H.

Got mine today way down here in AR.  Also took advantage of Larry's special deal.  They were both waiting for me in my mail box today.  Since I don't have a real smoker, Dog's rub will have to be tested on the One Touch Silver.


----------



## ddog27

I am glad that the samples are getting to you guys!   Please make sure to post your feedback after you try it out!


----------



## Finney

Hopefully mine will be there when I get back to NC.


----------



## LarryWolfe

No Dog Rub here in Va. yet.  I saw all the posts and was looking forward to getting it when I got home!!


----------



## john pen

Got my dog rub today..

Not gonna have a chance to cook till saturday afternoon...uuuuggghhhh....


----------



## Guest

Nuttin' here ... yet...


----------



## Woodman1

Not yet. Am I supposed to use it on dog?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Woodman said:
			
		

> Not yet. Am I supposed to use it on dog?



You can. Please post pics of your finished product!


----------



## The Missing Link

ddog were mine?


----------



## Puff1

Woodman said:
			
		

> Not yet. Am I supposed to use it on dog?



Wittdog ?


----------



## Griff

Well, I'm used to this but I'm still waitin".

Griff


----------



## Finney

ddog told me he never did like you guys that haven't gotten your rub. 8-[ 


Wait a minute...  I don't have mine either.


----------



## ddog27

Finney said:
			
		

> ddog told me he never did like you guys that haven't gotten your rub. 8-[
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...  I don't have mine either.



Finney that was a secret!!! :grin:  :grin:


----------



## ddog27

It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......


----------



## LarryWolfe

ddog27 said:
			
		

> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......



No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!


----------



## Finney

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog told me he never did like you guys that haven't gotten your rub. 8-[
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...  I don't have mine either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney that was a secret!!! :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...

And if I already had mine....  It still would be. :lmao:


----------



## cleglue

I got mine yesterday.  Maybe I'll get to try it next weekend.


----------



## Guest

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
Click to expand...

I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[


----------



## ddog27

Finney said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog told me he never did like you guys that haven't gotten your rub. 8-[
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...  I don't have mine either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney that was a secret!!! :grin:  :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if I already had mine....  It still would be. :lmao:
Click to expand...

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## ddog27

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3qk259jb]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
Click to expand...

I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[[/quote:3qk259jb]

Really? Who?? :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney

ddog27 said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":22dgybxc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[
Click to expand...


Really? Who?? :grin:  :grin:   [/quote:22dgybxc]
He must mean Nick.  :lmao:


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":4bsthk7o]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Who?? :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...

He must mean Nick.  :lmao:[/quote:4bsthk7o]
A thread was deleted a week or so ago ~ That help?  

Sorry Larry


----------



## Finney

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":3eyoeuk3][quote="Larry Wolfe":3eyoeuk3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Who?? :grin:  :grin:
Click to expand...

He must mean Nick.  :lmao:[/quote:3eyoeuk3]
A thread was deleted a week or so ago ~ That help?  

Sorry Larry[/quote:3eyoeuk3]
I was pretty sure what you meant.  I was right.  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Just for the record, I'm still waiting for mine. That Bill is such a $hit stirer!


----------



## ddog27

Did anyone receive their sample in the mail today?


----------



## Guest

Still nuttin'...So how is it WittDog got his already?? #-o


----------



## Guest

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I'm still waiting for mine. That Bill is such a $hit stirer!


Who, meeee???  8-[

Sorry guys ~ I just couldn't pass that one up...


----------



## ScottyDaQ

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Did anyone receive their sample in the mail today?



I got mine today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Is the Original good on brisket?
Thanks for the sample. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LarryWolfe

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3eehlorv]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so strange how the post office works. I sent out 30 samples to people all over the country at the same time. It is so weird how some people get theirs right away and others are still waiting even though they were all mailed at the same time. Things like this that make me go Hmmm.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding!  I sent out a group of orders Priority (2nd Day) Friday morning.  Cliff should have gotten his rub NLT Monday, and it just got there yesterday!  That ticks me off!  But at least he got it!!
Click to expand...

I know somebody over in the LI area that's still waiting...  8-[[/quote:3eehlorv]

 [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(


----------



## WalterSC

ddog27 said:
			
		

> I am glad that the samples are getting to you guys!   Please make sure to post your feedback after you try it out!



Yo DDOG wazzzuuppp , got my rub in  the mail this very day ,got to work Saturday , but will be doing 2 Boston Butts for my wife and myself and two guest. Gonna do a overnighter on my smoker to see what happens, our guest supplied me with more oak wood and kingsford!!


----------



## Woodman1

Got it. Going to try it over the weekend!


----------



## Puff1

Man, some of you guy's must have done something wrong


----------



## The Missing Link

I guess i miss out on the free rub? I go way for a weekend and no one tells me about the free stuff that is going on a round hear.

I'm just play around a little bit.
Missing Link.


----------



## Puff1

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I guess i miss out on the free rub? I go way for a weekend and no one tells me about the free stuff that is going on a round hear.
> 
> I'm just play around a little bit.
> Missing Link.


You take your'e 'puter with you  
 :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link

puff I had no time were i was but it was fun.


----------



## Puff1

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff I had no time were i was but it was fun.


Right on brother :!: 



Just kiddin' :!:


----------



## The Missing Link

no problem.


----------



## Jack W.

I got mine today.  Thanks.  

I'm doing a graduation party for 100 tomorrow.  

My wally was giving away babybacks for $1.75/lb.  I don't care if they're pumped, a man can't pass up a buck seventy five for baby backs.  I picked up a "few". 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney

Hey Jack... Did you leave any for me?


----------



## Captain Morgan

Jack W. said:
			
		

> I got mine today.  Thanks.
> 
> I'm doing a graduation party for 100 tomorrow.
> 
> My wally was giving away babybacks for $1.75/lb.  I don't care if they're pumped, a man can't pass up a buck seventy five for baby backs.  I picked up a "few".
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



  I bought some pumped bbs for 1.99  a pound.  That solution dramatically affects the thinner meat on a bb.   Rinse well,
maybe even soak if that would help, and use a little less salt
in your rub.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Anyone try soaking in milk?...like a cod? It gets the salt outta that...why not ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan

sounds like a great experiment Scotty.  Get on it!


----------



## wittdog

Scotty invented the milk soak. :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan

Hey Jim Minion started somewhere!  Scotty could be on to something
big!  They soak chicken in buttermilk!  Why not pork!


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sounds like a great experiment Scotty.  Get on it!


Ok ...but Uhhh  8-[  8-[  8-[  I only get fresh, pure, nice ribs.  8-[  8-[  8-[


Back on topic....

Doggitydogdog... I opened the food saver bag and gave it the finger test....
 Off the finger... very nice flavor. It reminds me of something...almost commercial, but I can't place it....yet!:razz:

NOW.... How in the name of Zeus's butthole ( a line from a movie )....Did you get the consistency so damn fine?   :razz:  :grin:


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> Man, some of you guy's must have done something wrong


I'm thinking Puff was right for once ~ Nothing again today..... :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan

I'm the moderator, I'll decide when we get back on topic.


um...


Ok guys, get back on topic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Got my ddog apple rub today. Gonna try it this weekend on probably some chicken.


----------



## Finney

Mine came Saturday.  "Looked" (now don't take this the wrong way) like Fatz Pig Powder. 8-[   I haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## Finney

Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
It smelled like pig powder.
Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.

ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> Mine came Saturday.  "Looked" (now don't take this the wrong way) like Fatz Pig Powder. 8-[   I haven't tasted it yet.






			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?


Never got mine..  :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet

I got mine. Apple. I used it on some pork chops.



My daughter gave it the highest compliment one could ever hope for. " I like this better than Ketchup"! She is 15. 
My 12 year old said he liked the balance of the salt and sweet.
The wife and 7 year old cleaned their plates. They never say anything about food. 8-[ 
I liked it and have enough left over to try it on something else. The apple flavor did not really come through like I was hoping.


----------



## Cliff H.

Fine looking chops GH


----------



## Guest

Oh yeeaaaaah!!  =P~


----------



## ddog27

Finney said:
			
		

> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?



No I am not Fatz!!      

Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!


----------



## Finney

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
Click to expand...

I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor. 
From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................


----------



## Puff1

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
Click to expand...

Hey   whats wrong with being fat??  
 S#*t, I thought I was on the Jenny Craig site #-o  #-o


----------



## Guest

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
Click to expand...

Still haven't received mine...  :dunno:


----------



## Puff1

The Joker said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't received mine...  :dunno:
Click to expand...

What did you do ?


I think Nick got 2 packages in the mail


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't received mine...  :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do ?
> 
> 
> I think Nick got 2 packages in the mail
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm gonna use the second one this weekend on some ribs! Thanks Bill. oops


----------



## Puff1

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":i9i5xmrx]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't received mine...  :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do ?
> 
> 
> I think Nick got 2 packages in the mail
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm gonna use the second one this weekend on some ribs! Thanks Bill. oops[/quote:i9i5xmrx]
 :lmao:


----------



## Finney

Finney said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
Click to expand...

Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.



 


DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.


----------



## Guest

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="The Joker":kq3ulmgf]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't received mine...  :dunno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you do ?
> 
> 
> I think Nick got 2 packages in the mail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm gonna use the second one this weekend on some ribs! Thanks Bill. oops
Click to expand...

 :lmao:[/quote:kq3ulmgf]
Laugh it up, Puzzball ~ Han Solo


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Finney said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
Click to expand...


The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.*
Click to expand...

Okay... that was funny. =D>


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Finney":2va038nd]Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.*
Click to expand...

Okay... that was funny. =D>[/quote:2va038nd]
Damn Finney  , that was very interesting :-k 

Nick, I think the bear had a hat on 8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="ddog27":1se5psfj][quote="Finney":1se5psfj]Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.*
Click to expand...

Okay... that was funny. =D>[/quote:1se5psfj]
Damn Finney  , that was very interesting :-k 

Nick, I think the bear had a hat on 8-[[/quote:1se5psfj]

I thought he blew his top because the site was down all day!


----------



## Finney

I don't know about a hat.... but it's dancing.


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> I don't know about a hat.... but it's dancing.


Two dancing bear's  
Cool.....which one should I buy 8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.
Click to expand...


  ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was actually a butterfly.  Do you know what that
says about you, thinking it was Illinois?


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":lx7e1jco]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.
Click to expand...


  ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was actually a butterfly.  Do you know what that
says about you, thinking it was Illinois?[/quote:lx7e1jco]
Ummm.....a butterfly Cappy  

Ummm....nevermind #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan

I suppose you thought it was a bat.  You must have one of those
compelsion complexes.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I suppose you thought it was a bat.  You must have one of those
> compelsion complexes.


Damn, you have the ink blot study don't you?   :hide:


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I suppose you thought it was a bat.  You must have one of those
> *compelsion complexes*.


A what?  (yes, I am playing along)


----------



## Captain Morgan

You know, one of those things where you can't control it.  Before you know it, you turn into one of those compelsive kleptomeneracs.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You know, one of those things where you can't control it.  Before you know it, you turn into one of those compelsive kleptomeneracs.


Thats what my therapist told me 
I think the words he used was Kleptoretardomerna............


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You know, one of those things where you can't control it.  Before you know it, you turn into one of those compelsive kleptomeneracs.


I love that whole dialogue. =D>


----------



## ddog27

Finney said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the endorsement Finney!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":7ci15xid]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened it for the 'finger' test.
> It smelled like pig powder.
> Tasted like pig powder but with a little more heat.
> 
> ddog... you aren't Fatz are ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not Fatz!!
> 
> Do you really think it tastes like pig powder?? I thought the two taste different. My rub is NOT pig powder. And I will not take your money and run!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you're not Fatz.  Poor attempt at humor.
> From memory, I thought it tasted like Pig Powder.  Hold on....................
> I've got both down here in SC...  BRB............................................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, I'm back.  A full study has been done.  Visual and taste.
> They are very similar, but not the same.  I think you guys have the same stuff in your rubs, but in different proportions.  DDog Rub seems a little saltier but also sweeter than Pig Powder.  If I were picking between the two, I would use yours.  Tasting the two on different days or even hours apart I would probably think they were the same.  So if anybody got hooked on PP, order DDog Rub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDog Rub on left, Pig Powder on right in both pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1 on the left looks like Illinois, the 1 on the right looks like a bear.
Click to expand...


  ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was actually a butterfly.  Do you know what that
says about you, thinking it was Illinois?[/quote:7ci15xid]

No I don't. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Captain Morgan

You've got a compelsion complex!  I ain't sleeping around you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> You've got a compelsion complex!  I ain't sleeping around you!



Damn, thats the same thing my wife says!


----------



## Thom Emery

Used the Apple Rub on Thighs with Cherry wood on the BDS
Next time Apple wood apple Rub really enjoyed it  Thanks Darin


----------



## Woodman1

Have been busy and haven't tried my maple yet! I promise I'll get to it!@


----------

